# QLD Christmas case swap - Dec 5th, 2015



## benken25 (20/9/15)

Hey guys i figure its about time i started the thread. The chrismas case swap will be held on the farm the old mananages it north branch/ felton. Plenty of room to camp there may or may not be a fire and some burning furniture . Will probably to pulled pork or something for dinner.


1. BENKEN25 - xxxx bitter clone (at this stage) i nealy have it perfected


----------



## manticle (20/9/15)

Do you want me to add QLD into the thread title or is this a National case swap?


----------



## fattox (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner


----------



## benken25 (20/9/15)

Do that manticle sorry


----------



## NickB (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## angus_grant (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - swill
12.
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - swill
12.
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## Taylor (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - swill
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## earle (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - swill
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## robv (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.Robv - TBA
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - swill
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## lukiferj (20/9/15)

Robv said:


> > 1. Benken25
> > 2. Fattox - German Pilsner
> > 3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
> > 4.Robv - TBA
> > ...


----------



## winkle (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.Robv - TBA
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - swill
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## luggy (20/9/15)

winkle said:


> 1. Benken25
> 2. Fattox - German Pilsner
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
> 4. Earle - beer
> ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/15)

Fixed to re-add Lukifer:

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen 
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## kegs23 (20/9/15)

Fixed to re-add Lukifer:

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8.kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9.
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen 
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer


----------



## jonnir (20/9/15)

I'm keen to get involved fellas, how's this work?


----------



## Fitzlp (20/9/15)

BenKen25 said:


> Hey guys i figure its about time i started the thread. The chrismas case swap will be held on the farm the old mananages it north branch/ felton. Plenty of room to camp there may or may not be a fire and some burning furniture . Will probably to pulled pork or something for dinner.
> 
> 
> 1. BENKEN25 - xxxx bitter clone (at this stage) i nealy have it perfected





kegs23 said:


> Fixed to re-add Lukifer:
> 
> 1. Benken25
> 2. Fattox - German Pilsner
> ...


----------



## Ciderman (20/9/15)

1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5.Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8.kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9.Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen 
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer 
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA


----------



## angus_grant (20/9/15)

jonnir said:


> I'm keen to get involved fellas, how's this work?


Put your name down on the list, but no need to put what type of beer you're making yet.

On the day of the swap everyone brings their batch of beer, has 2 beers, and you then teleport to the next day and drive home with one of everyone's else's swap beer.
Bottles in 750 PET bottles.

The last swap there was 24 people so everyone had to bring 24 beers.


----------



## Parks (21/9/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

*Attending*
1.


----------



## tazman1967 (22/9/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 

*Attending*
1.


----------



## HBHB (22/9/15)

Won't be able to make this one - club Xmas party is same day.


----------



## seehuusen (23/9/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. 
19. 
20.
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22.
23.
24.

*Attending *
1.


----------



## hwall95 (25/9/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. 
20.
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22.
23.
24.

Attending 
1.


Not sure if I can make it but I'll throw my name down.


----------



## BPH87 (25/9/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. 
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22.
23.
24.

Attending 
1.


----------



## Aydos (26/9/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. 
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23.
24.

Attending 
1.


----------



## madpierre06 (26/9/15)

An on mobile can someone put me down for 24 please


----------



## Taylor (26/9/15)

Also on mobile, but anyway...

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. 
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23.
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1.


----------



## benken25 (26/9/15)

Filling up quickly


----------



## antiphile (26/9/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23.
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1.


----------



## madpierre06 (26/9/15)

Thanks


----------



## ballantynebrew (27/9/15)

antiphile said:


> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swapping
> 1. Benken25
> ...


----------



## earle (27/9/15)

Holy shit. That filled up quick.

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- think i might redo my galaxy/maris otter pale ale smash,it was a tasty beer
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked 
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1.


----------



## angus_grant (27/9/15)

Could probably start a reserve list. People may pull out of the swap given how far away it is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/15)

Don't pull out Angus


----------



## Adr_0 (27/9/15)

I didn't pull out and have a beautiful daughter as a result.

I think I'm out of this one though sorry gents, little busy that time of year with the plant starting up.


----------



## benken25 (27/9/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't pull out Angus


Probably no the first time he has heard that


----------



## Taylor (27/9/15)




----------



## kegs23 (10/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked 
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1. 



​just bottled 30 bottles of my case swap beer,as soon as there carbonated to will put them in the coldroom at work, with 4 brewers living my house sometime you cant find fridge space sometime when you need it so i thought i better get it done early, so im not one of those people who pul out,


----------



## antiphile (10/10/15)

If there's anyone that can't make it to Felton, I'll probably be leaving Chapel Hill (Brisbane) on the morning of the 5th to travel there. So if there's any beer to take out for the swap (and brought back), I can probably fit in quite a few cartons. (I promise I'll try to be good and not drink too many.)


----------



## seehuusen (11/10/15)

Thanks Antiphile, I'll probably end up taking you up on that offer (unless someone on the north side is going?)


----------



## madpierre06 (11/10/15)

seehuusen said:


> Thanks Antiphile, I'll probably end up taking you up on that offer (unless someone on the north side is going?)


Is at Stafford Hts and going......happy to help out mate.


----------



## antiphile (11/10/15)

Oh no! I'll be at a remote campsite with a madpierre person? I hope there's enough time before then to get a handgun licence!


----------



## luggy (11/10/15)

seehuusen said:


> Thanks Antiphile, I'll probably end up taking you up on that offer (unless someone on the north side is going?)


Im just near beerwah, shouldnt be a problem to take yours as well Martin


----------



## seehuusen (11/10/15)

Beerwah is closest, thanks madpierre for the champ offer 
Luggy, ill get ya details closer to the date, thanks heaps bud


----------



## Batz (11/10/15)

Would it be OK to bring a caravan to this?


----------



## luggy (11/10/15)

seehuusen said:


> Beerwah is closest, thanks madpierre for the champ offer
> Luggy, ill get ya details closer to the date, thanks heaps bud


Too easy mate


----------



## benken25 (13/10/15)

Batz said:


> Would it be OK to bring a caravan to this?


 shouldn't be an issue batz


----------



## winkle (14/10/15)

Is it combustible Batz :lol: ?


----------



## Batz (14/10/15)

winkle said:


> Is it combustible Batz :lol: ?


Well possiably but I'd rather it not at this venue.

The other question is an old dog allowed? He will not join the festivities but sleep quitely in the car.

You all know Banjo.


----------



## winkle (15/10/15)

Crappolla, I just realised that I'm subbing for Bryan that day. Can you take my beer up BryBry?


----------



## antiphile (15/10/15)

> The other question is an old dog allowed? He will not join the festivities but sleep quitely in the car.


Oooh. I hope so, 'cos Banjo and I can sleep and play in the car together. I just hope he doesn't have an annoying laugh.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/10/15)

just don't let him get too close to Ben's BBQ


----------



## benken25 (15/10/15)

Batz said:


> Well possiably but I'd rather it not at this venue.
> 
> The other question is an old dog allowed? He will not join the festivities but sleep quitely in the car.
> 
> You all know Banjo.


The way its going it will probably be too dry for a fire. There are 2 dogs at the farm they should all get along


----------



## BPH87 (22/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - TBA
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked 
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1.


----------



## Ciderman (24/10/15)

Well I had certainly forgotten what a pain it is to bottle beer. 24 Pet's and 10 Stubbies done. Case swap beer updated. 

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - German Pilsner
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Hwall95 - Probably Hefe, Saison, or Summer Ale
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen 
21. Seehuusen - TBA 
22. Aydos - something 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked 
24. madpierre06

Attending 
1.


----------



## fattox (26/10/15)

Ciderman said:


> Well I had certainly forgotten what a pain it is to bottle beer. 24 Pet's and 10 Stubbies done. Case swap beer updated.
> 
> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> ...


----------



## NickB (26/10/15)

fattox said:


> Ciderman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I had certainly forgotten what a pain it is to bottle beer. 24 Pet's and 10 Stubbies done. Case swap beer updated.
> ...


----------



## hwall95 (26/10/15)

Argh I'm going to have to pull out guys. Been quite busy with work and uni and won't be able to get a brew on until the week before so I think I'll have to give it a skip. Will also been on Fraser on the 5th so it's shame I'll miss out of the swap.
***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18.
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06

Attending
1.


----------



## NickB (26/10/15)

hwall95 said:


> Argh I'm going to have to pull out guys. Been quite busy with work and uni and won't be able to get a brew on until the week before so I think I'll have to give it a skip. Will also been on Fraser on the 5th so it's shame I'll miss out of the swap.
> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swapping
> ...


----------



## menoetes (27/10/15)

Sorry Gents, I won't be able to make this one as I'm planning to be out of the country in December (don't ask questions or answer any that federal officers may ask you). h34r:

Enjoy your time guys, I'll be wishing I was there...


----------



## NickB (27/10/15)

I'm still in, just copy and pasted the other list that said something about not swapping. Oops.


***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked

Attending:


----------



## luggy (27/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - tripel, or dunkelweizen
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked

Attending: 


Updating swap beer, sitting at 1.004 at the moment will bottle next week if gravity is stable


----------



## angus_grant (30/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - beer
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - ESB and/or Bohemian Pilsner
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked

Attending: 


Updating swap beer. In continuing my tradition of brewing beers for swap I have never brewed before, I thought I'd ramp it up by brewing a completely new style of beer.
I hope it's infected!!


----------



## antiphile (30/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping

1. Benken25

2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed

3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank

4. Earle - beer

5. Robv - TBA

6. Lukiferj

7. luggy: saison

8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink

9. Fitzlp:; TBD

10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid

11. Angus - berlinner weisse

12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided

13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.

14. Brew kid - TBA

15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter

16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale

17. Tazman1967 - TBA

18. Dan Barrington - something good!

19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA

20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen

21. Seehuusen - TBA

22. Aydos - something

23. Ballantyne - something smoked



I had to change the swap beer, unfortunately. The Bohemian Pilsener may not clear up enough in the time left judging by the samples. The backup Pale ESB tastes lovely, but while I only wanted it lightly carbonated, it looks as though I was too light with the dextrose.


So the options now are either one of two American Pale Ales (Tropical Cyclone Ella or Mosaic Mayhem), or a rather hoppy Americal IPA along the lines of Hop Hog. All of these will have 5 weeks of bottle conditioning by the 5th Dec, but should still be quite fresh drinking for Xmas.


Angus: Do we get to choose what sort of infection or is it just going to be pot luck?

Cheers


----------



## angus_grant (30/10/15)

Well hopefully there should be no infection in the final beer as I am kettle souring with lacto and then a quick 15 minute boil to kill everything.


----------



## earle (30/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked

Updated swap beer


----------



## madpierre06 (30/10/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Updated swap beer -- and put my name back on the list, it seemed to go MIA.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/11/15)

Mine's bun un the buttle fur about nearly a week nouw...thought u'd truy a quuck wun, jist to gut un udea. Thunk ut's gunna be reasonable drop. The rust can wait untul a week out.


----------



## Taylor (2/11/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Mine's bun un the buttle fur about nearly a week nouw...thought u'd truy a quuck wun, jist to gut un udea. Thunk ut's gunna be reasonable drop. The rust can wait untul a week out.


Translated from New Zealand English to Australian English



> Mine has been in the bottle for approximately a week now. I thought I would try one, just to get an idea. I think it is going to be reasonable a drop. The rest can wait until later juncture.


----------



## Beersuit (2/11/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Ordinary bitter
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping. 
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.


----------



## madpierre06 (2/11/15)

Taylor said:


> Translated from New Zealand English to Australian English


Pissed meself laughing!!! Fine effort, I reckon there's a job in the field for ya, eh.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/11/15)

spose I should start thinking about brewing something


----------



## madpierre06 (3/11/15)

Thinking won't get it done - speaking from experience [emoji41]


----------



## TidalPete (3/11/15)

When I was fortunate enough to be able to attend these things back in the day, it was *instilled* in everybody's memory to make the time to give the *VERY BEST *of your brews to the *very best of your ability* to the case swap & there were *no excuses *such as 'I have very little time', my dog died or whatever, whatever.

Minimum time to ferment & bottle your Swap Beer was four weeks absolute if you wanted to give your mates a decent beer.

You just did your best for your fellow brewers to the best of your ability.

How things have changed. h34r:

Just saying & waiting for the inevitable response.  ---- :beer:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/11/15)

hey Pete, I was joking, got a farmhouse dark ale going in the carboy near on 2 months now


----------



## lukiferj (4/11/15)

G'day Pete!


----------



## Parks (4/11/15)

And yet Pete, from all reports, we have the highest quality swap beers ever.

I personally think it's a huge risk not having your beer ready such that you can ensure it's not_ (unintentionally)_ infected prior to swapping but we've had a pretty great run.


----------



## Ciderman (7/11/15)

Unfortunately I'm no longer able to make the event. I bottled my case swap beer about a week ago so it will be ready to go once we hit December. I bottle fermented this one (counter pressure last time was a bit under carbed) so there will be no issue with carbonation this time. 

I will organise to drop my beer off to someone between now and then. 

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping. 

Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.


----------



## antiphile (7/11/15)

TidalPete is being very harsh not allowing *any* latitude or excuse for a less than perfect beer.



> there were *no excuses *such as 'I have very little time', my dog died or whatever


What he doesn't cover is the situation where the dog *was* the brewer in the house. You really are a tough taskmaster, TP.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/11/15)

Might be looking fer a kind transporter for my beer as well (it'll be worth a couple extra beers for your trouble - to you, not me), I can find out tomorrow hopefully if I can swing my scheduled fortnightly sat night shift around...it falls on the swap weekend. I'd be more than happy to get my beers to anyone within reasonable distance from Stafford Hts....say across to Camp Hill way and circle around....Moorooka, Greenslopes, Indooroopilly, The Gap, Bald Hills etc, travellin' don't bother me....


----------



## antiphile (7/11/15)

G'day Crazy Frenchman

Whatever happens, I'll be at Chapel Hill (the next suburb past Indooroopilly) so you'll be covered.

Cheers mate.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/11/15)

antiphile said:


> G'day Crazy Frenchman
> 
> Whatever happens, I'll be at Chapel Hill (the next suburb past Indooroopilly) so you'll be covered.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## benken25 (8/11/15)

Brewing my swap beer today
***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - double macadamia smoked pumpkin imperial fourex bitter clone
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. Winkle - Sumthin' Stupid
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.

Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.


----------



## benken25 (8/11/15)

plan for dinner is a lamb on the spit if everyone is cool with throwing 10 bucks in to cover the cost of the butcher and stuff?


----------



## earle (8/11/15)

I thought it was going to be a double macadamia smoked pumpkin imperial resches clone


----------



## benken25 (8/11/15)

earle said:


> I thought it was going to be a double macadamia smoked pumpkin imperial resches clone


mate that sounds like a silly idea.who drinks resches anyway?


----------



## seehuusen (8/11/15)

LOL at your beer Ben, thats the biggest smash up ever


----------



## daemon (8/11/15)

I'll add myself in as a reserve swapper (position 25?), otherwise it'll simply bring it along to enjoy. Not sure which beer it is yet, but I hear the attendance price is one burnable piece of household furniture...


----------



## antiphile (8/11/15)

Woops. I didn't hear anything about an admission fee. OK, I'll bring my wife.


----------



## madpierre06 (8/11/15)

antiphile said:


> Woops. I didn't hear anything about an admission fee. OK, I'll bring my wife.


NOT touching that line at all!!!

By the way, I've been able to switch shifts so am a goer for the swap. Thanks again mate for the offer to ship beers. Means I can take Ciderman's beers for him now.


----------



## fattox (11/11/15)

BenKen25 said:


> Brewing my swap beer today
> ***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swapping
> ...


----------



## angus_grant (11/11/15)

What's the max carb level the pet bottles are rated to? Thinking 3 or maybe higher for my weisse


----------



## antiphile (11/11/15)

Hi Angus

You shouldn't have any probs with 3 volumes in PET bottles (well, at least I've done 3 volumes with no problems of them bursting). All they seem to do is bulge out the plastic screw cap and the base a bit, but I'm yet to get one to burst, and they keep the carbonation well.

I'm sure they will eventually blow or split, but I don't know how much over that you need to go to "succeed". 

Cheers mate


----------



## angus_grant (12/11/15)

Thanks antiphile
I reckon my weisse will be best drunk fairly young so won't be in the bottle too long.


----------



## Aydos (12/11/15)

The only beer I will have is a pale ale, am I still able to swap or will I be cut from the list for such an inferior beer.


----------



## antiphile (12/11/15)

aydos said:


> The only beer I will have is a pale ale, am I still able to swap or will I be cut from the list for such an inferior beer.


Ahh. Your from Brighton. I'm sure everyone will make an exception for you as long as you remembered not to use the water directly from the bay. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself. I've strong family ties to Brighton and Sangate!


----------



## angus_grant (12/11/15)

aydos said:


> The only beer I will have is a pale ale, am I still able to swap or will I be cut from the list for such an inferior beer.


As long as it is infected...


----------



## Parks (12/11/15)

angus_grant said:


> What's the max carb level the pet bottles are rated to? Thinking 3 or maybe higher for my weisse


Yeah, they'll definitely hold far more than is acceptable in any style of beer. Having said that if you're reusing bottles that have started to deteriorate then maybe...


----------



## Yob (12/11/15)

You ladies gunna get your brew on?


----------



## earle (12/11/15)

Yob said:


> You ladies gunna get your brew on?


Nah, might just do a FWK swap. h34r:


----------



## angus_grant (12/11/15)

Toucan challenge?


----------



## antiphile (12/11/15)

What's your prob, Yob? Queenslanders aren't known for rushing things. Besides, I'm flat out trying to get my party frock on.


----------



## earle (12/11/15)

angus_grant said:


> Toucan challenge?


That's a bit rich for me. How about a tin of homebrand draft and a kilo of table sugar?


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/15)

Yob said:


> You ladies gunna get your brew on?


You haven't been to a QLD swap yet hey? With all our other planned or unplanned activities, ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Parks (12/11/15)

lukiferj said:


> You haven't been to a QLD swap yet hey? With all our other planned or unplanned activities, ain't nobody got time for that.


Also considering how much effort it takes to actually perform the swap bit...

(none for you lazy fuckers!)


----------



## lukiferj (12/11/15)

Parks said:


> Also considering how much effort it takes to actually perform the swap bit...
> 
> (none for you lazy fuckers!)


But the rewards are endless. For us


----------



## benken25 (12/11/15)

Parks said:


> Also considering how much effort it takes to actually perform the swap bit...
> 
> (none for you lazy fuckers!)


It just wouldn't happen without you. Your reward is laying on the swap bottles?


----------



## earle (12/11/15)

BenKen25 said:


> It just wouldn't happen without you. Your reward is laying on the swap bottles?


It's like a bed of nails. You have our respect.


----------



## antiphile (13/11/15)

_(NB. Cross posted to Grafton Brewers PM post)_

Gee, it looks as though it's time for a certain person named after a Qld holiday isle to give me some tutoring in how to rob a bank, 'cos I'm broke and I need a bigger car.
Heading off to the 'bane on Sunday for quite a few months and while there there's the Grafton and SE Qld Chrissy case swaps, as well as having enough nice beer for my own consumption.
It turns out I can only legally pack 27 dozen largies (and 2 dozen of those are really only 450 ml grolsch bottles) into a CRV.The "boot" has been topped up so the cargo cover still hides the cartons with another 5 dozen on the back seat floor (and I'm not sure that's even legal but I'm not game to ask).
Looks as though I'll be pretty light on for clothes and electronics this trip.

Any tips, BG?


----------



## Aydos (14/11/15)

Any chance I could car pool with anyone else coming from the north, I'm only 2 mins off the gateway hwy in brighton


----------



## madpierre06 (14/11/15)

aydos said:


> Any chance I could car pool with anyone else coming from the north, I'm only 2 mins off the gateway hwy in brighton


If you don't get any takers, you can leave your car at Stafford Hts and come in with me if ya wish.


----------



## earle (15/11/15)

Just bottled my swap beer so should be ready to drink in time for the swap. :drinks:


----------



## winkle (19/11/15)

Sorry guys, I'm out of this one. Was trying to have a Gose or Grisette ready for this but time has got away from me this year.


Brewing my swap beer today
***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - * grub ale * fixed it for you
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10.
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.

Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.


----------



## antiphile (19/11/15)

***SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - * grub ale * fixed it for you
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10.Winkle: Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - TBA
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

No problems, Mr Wrinkles! I had to bring up several backup batches for this and another case swap just in case the planned ones weren't sufficiently infected. So it'll save me having to take them back to Newcastle if you use one of them. I was very pleasantly surprised with the Pale ESB and don't think you'd be embarassed to put it in the mix, so I've added your name back to the list.

Cheers, squire.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/11/15)

haha


----------



## seehuusen (20/11/15)

Just updating my beer.
Due to various unforeseen issues, mine's unfortunately not going to be fully conditioned on the day of the swap, most likely, it'll need 3 weeks.
So, drink on/ after Christmas 

Cheers,
Martin

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10.
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. Brew kid - TBA
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.


----------



## antiphile (20/11/15)

Some moron jumped the gun with this post. Please ignore.


----------



## Parks (20/11/15)

Pretty sure Daemon had already put his hand up as first reserve but the list didn't keep it.

I'll go back through the thread and we'll have a looksee.


----------



## Parks (20/11/15)

Yep - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88128-qld-christmas-case-swap-dec-5th-2015/?p=1331138

But I would certainly be surprised if all 24 make it so keep it as backup reserve #1.


----------



## antiphile (20/11/15)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure Daemon had already put his hand up as first reserve but the list didn't keep it.
> 
> I'll go back through the thread and we'll have a looksee.


No probs, Park!. Cheers


----------



## daemon (20/11/15)

antiphile, jump in and take the spot. I can't guarantee that with the short time left I can get something worthy in bottles so the spot is yours. 

I'm still going to try and brew something anyway (I'll take any excuse to brew if I can find the time!) and at worst I'll just have to drink it myself


----------



## antiphile (20/11/15)

Dear Satan

It's no problem 'cos I'll have a few spare batches in the car* anyway just in case it's necessary to "make up the numbers" at the time. So keep going with your plan and let's see what happens.

Cheers Boss.

* And it's a bloody long trip going over Cunningham's Gap. If I play my cards right, it could take me 4 or 5 days, and I'm sure you know the importance of keeping well hydrated in a Queensland December.


----------



## angus_grant (23/11/15)

"weisse guy eh" bottled. 
7 spare bottles for me plus fermentor dregs to sample now (err, lay night). 
Certainly the lowest abv beer I've ever brewed at 3.7% but the one I am most excited about.


----------



## seehuusen (23/11/15)

Nice one!
How are you going, re-using bottle tops, any issues? 
I've not been game yet, for fear of infection...


----------



## angus_grant (23/11/15)

No problems. Same as reusing bottles. Wash and sanitise. 
Some of these bottles and tops are 2 swaps old.


----------



## Parks (23/11/15)

I specifically only keep the lids without that blue soft plastic seal in them for re-use over and over as you can be sure they are pretty sanitary and the seal won't fail.


----------



## angus_grant (23/11/15)

Hmm, maybe I should uncap them all and look for that blue seal???? h34r:


----------



## Parks (23/11/15)

If I taste your beer and it's sour I will let you know h34r:


----------



## Brewkid (23/11/15)

seehuusen said:


> Just updating my beer.
> Due to various unforeseen issues, mine's unfortunately not going to be fully conditioned on the day of the swap, most likely, it'll need 3 weeks.
> So, drink on/ after Christmas
> 
> ...



Unfortunately have to give up my spot. I hate it when life gets in the way of beer.


----------



## angus_grant (23/11/15)

Make that 8 spare bottles for me. :-(
You still coming to the swap itself?


----------



## benken25 (23/11/15)

Bottled my swap beer tonight. Got 24 bottles and the dregs sitting under a carb cap for later tonight ☺. Taste from the fermenter is everything it should be


----------



## Parks (24/11/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. 
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

*Attending not swapping.*
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

*Foods.*
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls?

I added you back in antiphile to No. 10. There are currently 23 swap entries. 

For the newbs you need to mark the top of your cap with your entry number as per the list above. You are also welcome to add a label filled with beer specs, tits and/or profanity but it's not required.


----------



## antiphile (24/11/15)

Since *Parks* is encouraging us to divulge recipes (and insisting we include swearing and tits), here's the details for the Extra Pale ESB (for anyone silly enough to be interested in the .bsmx file, it's added as an attachment):



> Recipe: Extra Pale ESB (Extra Saggy Breasts)
> Brewer: antiphile
> Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...


I haven't tasted the APA or the American IPA yet, but when a decision is made, that recipe will be included too.

Cheers
antiphile 

View attachment Extra Pale ESB.bsmx


----------



## luggy (24/11/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. Robv - TBA
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. 
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

*Attending not swapping.*
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

*Foods.*
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls?

Unfortunately I have to change my swap beer, thought I'd save a few bucks and buy some second hand bottles but some of them have sprung pin hole leaks in the bottom. Lost 9 tallies so far, it's a shame cos it's a a nice beer. Ill be putting in a hoppy saison to replace it, unfortunately it won't be ready to drink straight away but it should be ready 2-3 weeks after the swap.


----------



## antiphile (24/11/15)

OK, and I can either:
1. Pay whatever money via an internet direct deposit to an account so no-one is out of pocket; or
2. Bring cash along on the day.

So don't hesitate to ask or suggest your preferred method at any stage 'cos it's really no problem.

Secondly, I had a sneak taste of some bottles I put in the fridge yesterday, and it's going to be the Fukushima Fork Up (formerly known as Mosaic Mayhem until someone said I had to include swearing in the details!  Sorry that I couldn't manage to get any breasts in that one.)



> Recipe: Fukushima Fork Up
> Brewer: antiphile
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: American Pale Ale
> ...


Cheers all 

View attachment Fukishima Fork Up.bsmx


----------



## benken25 (24/11/15)

Cash on the day is easy. Right change would be appreciated


----------



## madpierre06 (24/11/15)

I can chuck in 2 Doz bread rolls


----------



## antiphile (24/11/15)

That'd be a very generous offer, Crazy Frenchie, if most people wouldn't prefer their rolls without vomit.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/11/15)

Ha haha hahaha


----------



## robv (25/11/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. 
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. 
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - something
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

*Attending not swapping.*
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

*Foods.*
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls?

Sorry but can't make this one


----------



## earle (25/11/15)

Aw Rob, its gonna be a long drive from Felton to Highfields on case swap night to shit in your letterbox and burn your shed down for pulling out of the case swap. h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/11/15)

Who will supply the lava (salsa)???


----------



## antiphile (25/11/15)

earle said:


> Aw Rob, its gonna be a long drive from Felton to Highfields on case swap night to shit in your letterbox and burn your shed down for pulling out of the case swap. h34r:


Ahhhh. Highfields huh? An old stamping ground from 1989 to '94 (7a Skyline Drive at Mt Kynoch). I can't imagine Tall Paul still has a restaurant there. But I will admit, I don't miss the days and days of fog/mist on the escarpment.

Enough reminiscing. If you need any more "material" to put in Rob's letterbox, I'll happily provide a sample.


----------



## Aydos (29/11/15)

****SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

*Swapping*
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. 
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. Taylor - lager, or bright ale - haven't decided
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. 
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. Tazman1967 - TBA
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

*Attending not swapping.*
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

*Foods.*
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls?

Updated swap beer


----------



## earle (29/11/15)

So we sort of know the situation with couches.

What`s the situation with other chairs Ben? Best if people bring along camping chairs?


----------



## benken25 (29/11/15)

Definitely bring some a camping chair and a glass


----------



## tazman1967 (29/11/15)

Sorry guys, Im out.
Both laptop and Colorado battery have both died.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/11/15)

You can catch a lift out with me if you want Pete?


----------



## BPH87 (30/11/15)

Hey guys I can't make it to the swap, is there anyone I can drop my beers to please? I am in East Brisbane.


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

G'day BPH. I'm at Chapel Hill if that's of any use. PM me for an address if you want it.


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/15)

hey guys I am interested in attending but not swapping. I'm keen to meet some fellow brewers! but just wondering where the location is?


----------



## benken25 (30/11/15)

Its about 15km past pittsworth


----------



## Parks (30/11/15)

BenKen25 said:


> Its about 15km past pittsworth


Directly under the plume of smoke h34r:


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

This may turn out to be a "Where's Waldo?" event, or even a mystery car rally. Any more clues for those that have phones (smarter than their owners) that Google Maps may be able to direct? The alternative may be a bloody good night for a lot of people at the Greenmount Hotel! :chug:


----------



## benken25 (30/11/15)

Its easy to find


----------



## Taylor (30/11/15)

Sorry to say I won't be brewing a swap beer. The one I had planned on didn't really work out. 
I didn't bother making another batch as I'm now not sure if I can even attend 
Will let you know Ben


----------



## benken25 (30/11/15)

Still come along even if your not swapping.


----------



## Taylor (30/11/15)

Yeah I want to. Just not sure if I can. I'll have to see closer to the date.


----------



## earle (30/11/15)

Parks said:


> Directly under the plume of smoke h34r:


Might be easier to find if you PM us the address Ben


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

Ok, Ben. Let's pretend (and remember we're only pretending :unsure: ) I'm an absolute idiot. From Brissy, it looks as though it's better to go through Toowoomba (down Ruthven St ?) rather than over the Gap. Is that right?

Then, south to Pittsworth and turn left toward Felton. And at about 15 km past Pittsworth, keep going until I smell the farts of you guys (I suspect I won't smell the lamb on the spit until much later in the afternoon).

Am I getting close or should I just book a room at the Greenmount?


----------



## Ciderman (30/11/15)

So looks like we have 20 swappers unless we get more pull out in the next few days.

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5. 
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12. 
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14. 
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17. 
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale 
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls?


----------



## antiphile (30/11/15)

Looking at the posts, I think you're bloody close. Of course, I realise that means it may costl a few more bucks for the lovely lamb (and the rolls and all the other stuff that deserves to go with it etc etc), But there is absolutely no way that will stop me (or anyone else, I suspect) from enjoying a good country feed. I really don't want any of you guys to be out of pocket just because some people aren't able to attend for whatever reason.

See ya soonish.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/11/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - somethings smoked or bretty, either way it'll be dank
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen - if you want seconds, bring your own h34r:


----------



## Aydos (1/12/15)

I have NFI how to get there but I'll be looking out for the smoke signals.

Beers will be bottled up this week in glass for all the newbies to the swap!

I'll be there around 2 ish I reckon because I finish work at 12. My keg might he a bit hot by then but it's all I can do since I won't have a fridge to put it in while I'm working.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/15)

updated beer

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 -Hefeweizen
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen - if you want seconds, bring your own h34r:


----------



## benken25 (1/12/15)

I will pm every one some directions and an address tonight


----------



## earle (1/12/15)

Parks said:


> *Foods.*
> $10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
> Snacks?
> Bread rolls?


Just a suggestion that everyone bring some snacks to contribute. I'm guessing that it'll be a long way to the nearest corner store.


----------



## earle (1/12/15)

earle said:


> Just a suggestion that everyone bring some snacks to contribute. I'm guessing that it'll be a long way to the nearest corner store.


Also stuff for breakfast


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/15)

will bring snacks as per usual & a box of All-Bran


----------



## antiphile (1/12/15)

Top idea guys, and good forward thinking.

Oooh. A quick question. If I were to bring plenty of eggs and bacon, are there any facilities (like a BBQ or similar) that may be suitable? Not to disrespect Liam, but my ancestors didn't spend thousands of millennia crawling to the top of the food chain to eat like a chook! B)


----------



## benken25 (1/12/15)

I cant figure out group message so i will post directions here. i am guessing everyone knows how to get to Toowoomba. follow James street through Toowoomba until you get to Anzac Avenue, turn left and follow it out of town should be signs saying Pittsworth. take the 3 turn off to Pittsworth Helens Street. follow that straight out past the golf course. keep following it about 15kms. the property name is Glenorminston its a set of cattle yards and a grid on your left. (i will put a star picket with a couple of cans of bitter on top to mark the spot :super: ) if you reach the bridge crossing the hodgson creek you have gone too far. message me on 0437466344 if you get lost. plan is to kick off between 1 an 2


----------



## benken25 (1/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Top idea guys, and good forward thinking.
> 
> Oooh. A quick question. If I were to bring plenty of eggs and bacon, are there any facilities (like a BBQ or similar) that may be suitable? Not to disrespect Liam, but my ancestors didn't spend thousands of millennia crawling to the top of the food chain to eat like a chook! B)


yep will be a bbq there for breakfast. i am guessing there will be a few staying the night. i will grab some sassages or something


----------



## madpierre06 (1/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Top idea guys, and good forward thinking.
> 
> Oooh. A quick question. If I were to bring plenty of eggs and bacon, are there any facilities (like a BBQ or similar) that may be suitable? Not to disrespect Liam, but my ancestors didn't spend thousands of millennia crawling to the top of the food chain to eat like a chook! B)


Ahhh, but you obviousl;y haven't had Liam's balls. The AllBran is to facilitate passing of said balls.


----------



## Parks (1/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Ahhh, but you obviousl;y haven't had Liam's balls. The AllBran is to facilitate passing of said balls.


Pretty sure Warwick is the only one to have had the pleasure of Liam's balls...

Angus' balls of sticky pleasure on the other hand!


----------



## madpierre06 (1/12/15)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure Warwick is the only one to have had the pleasure of Liam's balls...
> 
> Angus' balls of sticky pleasure on the other hand!


Ahhb yeah, that's right. Sorry, a couple Pine trees and a belgian pale have interfered with coherent thought. Probably helped contriubte to elsewhere mentined hop snafu as well :beerbang: .


----------



## madpierre06 (1/12/15)

As you were.


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/15)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure Warwick is the only one to have had the pleasure of Liam's balls...
> 
> Angus' balls of sticky pleasure on the other hand!


Will be doing a double batch of balls. I am also thinking about doing a squeeze bottle of sauce so it can be applied to other food stuffs.

Or to Liam's balls for Warwick. What happens in Toowoomba!! h34r:

Thinking of bringing some bacon-wrapped water-chestnut snacks. It may be heresy but I think they may be better than the sticky balls.


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

I might make some more salsa i think aydos enjoyed it last time :icon_drool2:


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

Well, it looks as though we're on the downhill run:

Swap beers OK
2 doz eggs & 1 kg bacon OK
Sleeping bag OK
Camping chair OK
Esky and beer glass OK
Extremely dark welding glasses so I never have to discover the truth about Liam's balls OK

Do I need condoms or do we throw caution to the wind and pray no-one has any communicable diseases?

Edited: And I did manage the pistol licence in time. So MadFrenchie, I suggest you refrain from asking whether that's a gun in my pocket.


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Well, it looks as though we're on the downhill run:
> 
> Swap beers OK
> 2 doz eggs & 1 kg bacon OK
> ...


condoms are a must. that Fattox is a bit of a grub. he claims he has been tested and its all good but i am skeptical


----------



## earle (2/12/15)

Ben, will there be a fridge available for food or are we best making sure that we have enough esky space for it?


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

Yeah there should be plenty of fridge space


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

Alrighty. Just back from Aldi. I've done some calculations (using a scientific approach -- so it can't be wrong). So to save everyone from having to bring things for breakfast and then carting most of it home again, I think I've pretty well go that meal covered (unless of course you have special dietary needs like All-Bran or Coffee) 

1 kg shortcut bacon
2 doz eggs
2 doz bread rolls (I think our CrazyParisienne friend has got the ones for the previous nite organised)
18 (??) paper plates
18 (??) clear plastic cups
BBQ and Tomato sauce
Olive Oil for the BBQ and to keep Popeye happy

(Sorry, I forgot about plastic cutlery, but I'm a grub too so I should fit right in with Fattox.). I think Ben (?) said he might bring some sausages too, but hopefully we won't need too much more. Otherwise, we'll be there for days or weeks and it takes a long long time to get an eviction order acted upon.

Antiphile's Scientific Breakfast Requirement Calculator:
There's an expectation of around 24 people for the swap. 10% will wake up on Saturday morning and forget. Of the remaining, 5% will get towards the departure time and say "Oh, fork it! Get me another beer outta the fridge, kids!" So we're down to 21. Now, at about 2 am when everyone is looking for their car to sleep in whilst emitting a bright red glow that people in Warwick can read by, there's always someone who can't navigate and will sleep at the bottom of the nearest creek. So only 20 breakfast eaters left.

However, at least 30% of people won't be given "sleep-over permission slips" by their well-meaning partners. Of these 6, 5 will make it home (albeit with a re-arrangement of their car panels), and the other will be served breakfast in bed at the Toowoomba watch house. Of the remaining 14 contenders, one won't wake up before 3 pm, and another will think he did something so embarassing the previous night he won't be game to show his face.

So all in all, there'll be tons to eat for 12 breakfasts. QED.


----------



## angus_grant (2/12/15)

Sounds scarily accurate.


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

I can sort plates cups and cutlery.


----------



## earle (2/12/15)

Parks said:


> Pretty sure Warwick is the only one to have had the pleasure of Liam's balls...
> 
> Angus' balls of sticky pleasure on the other hand!


Rule No.1 - Don't fall asleep during the caseswap


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

Poor fella was in a bad way


----------



## seehuusen (2/12/15)

BenKen25 said:


> I might make some more salsa i think aydos enjoyed it last time :icon_drool2:


Ohh, I'll miss out on that, no hickups + tears, whilst frantically looking for milk haha that shit was lethal


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

/me makes mental note to avoid any salsas and dips (and any other type of dancing).

It's obvious he's only been affected by heat stroke. I can't make fun because I'm likely to be in adjacent chair.

Darling Downs and Granite Belt Regional Forecast:


Saturday 5 December
Sunny. Winds east to northeasterly 15 to 25 km/h becoming light during the morning then becoming east to southeasterly 15 to 20 km/h during the afternoon. Overnight temperatures falling to between 13 and 18 with daytime temperatures reaching 27 to 34.


----------



## earle (2/12/15)

antiphile said:


> /me makes mental note to avoid any salsas and dips (and any other type of dancing).
> with daytime temperatures reaching 27 to 34.


Mental note to also keep the fluid intake up


----------



## BPH87 (2/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - something good!
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen - if you want seconds, bring your own  h34r:


----------



## NickB (2/12/15)

I'm in the throes of actually working out what to keg so I can carb and bottle it.... Dan B and I will be leaving here around 11ish, so should be there early Arvo.

Bringing the new party keg setup and a couple of kegs, and a Randall.

Should be a great day (the bits I remember anyway)


----------



## NickB (2/12/15)

Is 20 the final swap number then?


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

It would be rude to pull out now


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

BenKen25 said:


> It would be rude to pull out now


But darling, I'm too old to have another baby!


----------



## Batz (2/12/15)

> 18 (??) clear plastic cups


For what?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/12/15)

BenKen25 said:


> I cant figure out group message so i will post directions here. i am guessing everyone knows how to get to Toowoomba. follow James street through Toowoomba until you get to Anzac Avenue, turn left and follow it out of town should be signs saying Pittsworth. take the 3 turn off to Pittsworth Helens Street. follow that straight out past the golf course. keep following it about 15kms. the property name is Glenorminston its a set of cattle yards and a grid on your left. (i will put a star picket with a couple of cans of bitter on top to mark the spot :super: ) if you reach the bridge crossing the hodgson creek you have gone too far. message me on 0437466344 if you get lost. plan is to kick off between 1 an 2


hey Benny Boy, is this it?

https://www.google.com.au/maps/dir//LOT+2+Clifton-Pittsworth+Rd,+North+Branch+QLD+4356/@-27.8290852,151.67403,1001m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x6b97ca5d763a9d2d:0x7cddace41b85081c!2m2!1d151.676224!2d-27.82909


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

Close i reckon its the next driveway though


----------



## antiphile (2/12/15)

Batz said:


> For what?


Oops. I hope I haven't blurted out something I shouldn't have. I assumed BenKen told everyone there was going to be compulsory urine testing before the swap. Boy! Don't I feel stupid now.


----------



## Batz (2/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Oops. I hope I haven't blurted out something I shouldn't have. I assumed BenKen told everyone there was going to be compulsory urine testing before the swap. Boy! Don't I feel stupid now.


Thank god, I thought it maybe for drinking beer!!!! I could see why I was not attending. Pee in a plastisc cup..no problem, drink beer from one...I don't think so.


----------



## benken25 (2/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Oops. I hope I haven't blurted out something I shouldn't have. I assumed BenKen told everyone there was going to be compulsory urine testing before the swap. Boy! Don't I feel stupid now.


Are we making some sort of blended keg of vb?


----------



## bulkalebrews (2/12/15)

Hey guys, excuse the username. It's Dan Barrington. Just wanted to let you know my contribution is a Black Cherry Saison. Cheers!


----------



## madpierre06 (2/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile 1 - Extra Pale ESB
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile 2 - Edited 30/10/15: American Pale Ale or American IPA
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen

Updated for Dan B.


----------



## angus_grant (3/12/15)

That is a shit hot range of beers to drink. 
Slightly more sour and funk than last swap. 
Slightly less saisons and coffee beers. 
Camping over Xmas is going to rule!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

A bit bummed about the 4 dropouts, 24 different beers last time was awesome. I still haven't cracked Martin's bourbon barrel aged imperial stout, a bit too scared :-/


----------



## madpierre06 (3/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> A bit bummed about the 4 dropouts, 24 different beers last time was awesome. I still haven't cracked Martin's bourbon barrel aged imperial stout, a bit too scared :-/


Fear well founded :beerbang: :super:


----------



## lukiferj (3/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> A bit bummed about the 4 dropouts, 24 different beers last time was awesome. I still haven't cracked Martin's bourbon barrel aged imperial stout, a bit too scared :-/


Still got mine constantly tempting me too.


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

What the **** is wrong with you guys?? Drink the f***king thing and have a nap already :chug:


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

20 beers is a good turnout. Pretty sure last time is the only swap I've been to that's actually ending up with 24.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/12/15)

Parks said:


> What the **** is wrong with you guys?? Drink the f***king thing and have a nap already :chug:


I'm pretty sure i heard those two particular bottles were gonna be available as nightcaps at the swap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

yeah might as well bring it


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

Well played MadPierre, well played.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/12/15)

Collateral damage can be an unintended consequnce if noble causes.


----------



## Aydos (3/12/15)

Ben will there be room in a fridge to chuck my keg as it will most likely be hot by the time I get there unless as I will have it with me at work from 530 am and coming straight from work.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

can't stick it in a bin with a bag of ice to keep it cool during the day?


----------



## lukiferj (3/12/15)

Haven't decided which keg I'm bringing yet but planning on making some jerky for snacking on.


----------



## kegs23 (3/12/15)

so its Clifton-Pittsworth Rd that the swap is on,,,,,see you guys on sat, lets hope its not to bloody hot on the day,


----------



## kegs23 (3/12/15)

looks like i am bringing a keg of huell mellon hoped lager,


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

forecast is max of 28 with light easterly, should be a cracker


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

I have a bad feeling we'll have too much blood in our alcohol stream early evening so I'll chuck a bottle of the BABBS wild brew in.


----------



## antiphile (3/12/15)

I cannot in anyway condone anyone being under the affluence of inkahol.


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

Does this look like the property?


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

Parks said:


> Does this look like the property?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you're planning on arriving by helicopter. In which case, can I have a lift?


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

Hmmm, trying to decide which keg to bring. Saison or smoked maple porter?


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

And no, both is not an option


----------



## madpierre06 (3/12/15)

earle said:


> And no, both is not an option


Baaarrrppppp! Wrong answer!!


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

earle said:


> Only if you're planning on arriving by helicopter. In which case, can I have a lift?


Not sure if serious.

That looks like the next driveway along the road after the previously linked google maps link.


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

Parks said:


> Does this look like the property?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the place if you look a liams link its jusy to the right


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

This is the driveway you are looking for


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

earle said:


> Hmmm, trying to decide which keg to bring. Saison or smoked maple porter?


Smoked maple porter of you think you know smoke


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

aydos said:


> Ben will there be room in a fridge to chuck my keg as it will most likely be hot by the time I get there unless as I will have it with me at work from 530 am and coming straight from work.


I believe beersuit will have a spare tap on a jockey box


----------



## antiphile (3/12/15)

So the driveway on the left is for the Davidian Complex at Waco Texas. I hear they occasionally have some pretty exciting times too.


----------



## Beersuit (3/12/15)

Yeah I will have a spare tap left aydos so you don't have to worry about refrigeration.


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

BenKen25 said:


> Smoked maple porter of you think you know smoke


Feedback at QABC was that there was too much smoke. Still not enough for someone like you that really knows smoke.


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

Parks said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> That looks like the next driveway along the road after the previously linked google maps link.


Serious for sure. Coppers won't get us for DUI on Sunday morning if we've got a chopper for transport.


----------



## Parks (3/12/15)

Ah, I thought that property would have its driveway on Volkers rd.

2 sleeps gents!

Earle, I thought Uber would sort us out??


----------



## earle (3/12/15)

Uber? Us country bunkins don't know nothing about Uber. Don't think those Ubers like banjos.


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

Parks said:


> Ah, I thought that property would have its driveway on Volkers rd.
> 
> 2 sleeps gents!
> 
> Earle, I thought Uber would sort us out??


There is 2 driveways the one on volker road 1 on clifton pittsworth. If you zoom in on liams link you can see both


----------



## Yob (3/12/15)

We're starting to make a habit of swaps on the same day

Gunna be about 38'c down here this time as opposed to 2'c like the July one


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/15)

This is the driveway location, plug it into google maps and you'll get there
https://goo.gl/maps/cUYUeYeS8F22


----------



## benken25 (3/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> This is the driveway location, plug it into google maps and you'll get there
> https://goo.gl/maps/cUYUeYeS8F22


Liam is goes better with technology than me


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; OK to drink now)
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen


----------



## lukiferj (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; OK to drink now)
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along)
​


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/15)

I'll bring a bottle of my "holy ******* shit" moruga scorpion BBQ sauce


----------



## luggy (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy


----------



## earle (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - berlinner weisse
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy
Smoked cheese and crackers, smoked nuts - Earle


----------



## bradsbrew (4/12/15)

Yes officer this is the place. They were boiling something up, i am not sure if it is a meth lab or something worse. Word is there will be a gathering of bearded bald men tomorrow ranting in what could not be described as English. Just sayin.







Have a good one fellas!


----------



## angus_grant (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - beer. Yep. Should brew something soonish.
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy
Smoked cheese and crackers, smoked nuts - Earle
Balls o stickiness, bottle of Jizz de Angus - Angus.


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

Liam, I can't recall who warned me about people like you. But just because Lukifer and yourself bring some very very hot nibblies, doesn't mean there's any increased chance you can get into my pants. Besides, I'm a cheap tart and it's likely everyone can get into them whether they try to dissolve my tongue or not.

Edit: Perhaps I should rephrase that and say I'm an "_extremely_" good value tart.


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/15)

Do you even bru, bro?


----------



## benken25 (4/12/15)

Doing some quality control on my swap beer tonight. Its good to go


----------



## antiphile (4/12/15)

Mines good to go too -- but no bastard will take it! Thank gosh for Felton.


----------



## Aydos (4/12/15)

Just finished falling the bottles and packing the car, it's going to be a good day tomorrow


----------



## lukiferj (4/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll bring a bottle of my "holy ******* shit" moruga scorpion BBQ sauce


 Confirming this sauce has a little zang to it


----------



## angus_grant (4/12/15)

Do you even meatball bro???


----------



## angus_grant (4/12/15)

I might do a split batch on the sauce with Liam's sauce to produce a batch of Angus' balls burnt my tongue off!


----------



## bulkalebrews (4/12/15)

I've had your balls before Angus but I recall them being very sticky. 
Also, I've gone full hipster wank with my beer labels. Not sure how this works but my wife is creating my labels for the bottles as we speak. Forgive me if they look stupid


----------



## NickB (4/12/15)

**SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy
Smoked cheese and crackers, smoked nuts - Earle
Balls o stickiness, bottle of Jizz de Angus - Angus.


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/15)

Quality control on the meatballs and also on my weisse. 
Good to go!


----------



## bulkalebrews (5/12/15)

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp:; TBD
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18)
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy
Smoked cheese and crackers, smoked nuts - Earle[/font][/color]
Balls o stickiness, bottle of Jizz de Angus - Angus.[/quote]


----------



## Parks (5/12/15)




----------



## antiphile (5/12/15)

!


----------



## lukiferj (5/12/15)

I'm just glad stef has left the country. How can a brother sleep with this in his face at the winter swap?[=85214:ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449261429.816135.jpg]


----------



## Aydos (5/12/15)

Bahaha don't pretend like you weren't enjoying it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/15)

Bringing a keg of hot ginger & 1/2 keg of Manuka rauch. Also got a growler of Anderson Valley Gose to share


----------



## earle (5/12/15)

Weather in Toowoomba is fantastic this morning. If it stays like this we're in for a cracker of a day.


----------



## HBHB (5/12/15)

Enjoy the swap everyone. Club Christmas Party for us tonight. Look forward to the Xmas in June/July swap.
Martin


----------



## Coodgee (5/12/15)

Antiphile i insist that you live blog from the swap for those that can't make it.


----------



## antiphile (5/12/15)

I'll see if I can convince someone who understands phones. 

I decided several years ago I was happy enough that I can use a computer; so I gave phone lessons a big swerve.

I'm a bit worried about our Victorian colleagues, though. Not a peep from any of them this morning. I'm fearing we might be hearing something on the news tonight about a massive brewery massacre. Or mass food poisoning. I wonder who was in charge of catering?


----------



## Fitzlp (5/12/15)

bulkalebrews said:


> Swapping
> 1. Benken25 - grub ale
> 2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Parks (5/12/15)

Preparing some horses douvers


----------



## Aydos (5/12/15)

Does anyone have any brett saison yeast that they wouldn't mind sharing? 

I'm also looking for a lacto yeast to ferment my berlinerwisse as well if anyone has some of that


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/15)

Aydos you can harvest it from my swap beer. There are other dregs in it too


----------



## lukiferj (5/12/15)

Heads up there is a radar at the bottom of the range in withcot.


----------



## fattox (5/12/15)

Just got a call from Madpierre via Ben, there's been a crash down near haigslea and there's a big backup of traffic up that way. Just a warning. We are just picking the lamb up now


----------



## fattox (5/12/15)

Also Liam I have a 1.25 Coke bottle of Vermont ale yeast and it's probably realistically 80% hop trub but there's definitely yeast in there. Anthony too


----------



## benken25 (5/12/15)

Xxxx marks the spot see you soon


----------



## Parks (5/12/15)




----------



## Parks (5/12/15)




----------



## seehuusen (5/12/15)

Hope you guys have a great night 

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret & citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale

Attending not swapping.
Beersuit will bring a keg of soured mullberry saison and a couch.

Foods.
$10 each for sweet, sweet lamb provided by Ben.
Snacks?
Bread rolls madpierre06 - 2 dozen​
​Sriracha beef jerky - lukiferj (will also bring some other snacky type things along) _(I've been warned about these bitey things!)_
Breakfast: Bacon and egg rolls at least
Potato Salad and chips and stuff-luggy
Smoked cheese and crackers, smoked nuts - Earle
Balls o stickiness, bottle of Jizz de Angus - Angus.


----------



## Coodgee (5/12/15)

8 hours in... I can imagine the scene...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/15)

Cheers all, had a cracking time catching up with the old faces & meeting the new ones. 
All the beers were great but Anthony's mulberry sour was the most memorable of the night. 

Updated beer

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale


----------



## Aydos (6/12/15)

Hey all, thanks for a great night as usual it was great to catch up with everyone. Thanks again Ben for hosting all of us!

Updated beer info

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! tell you tonight if it is ready to drink
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale READY TO DRINK NOW
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/15)

Hey all, thanks for a great night. I had a ball!

Updated beer info

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now. 
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale READY TO DRINK NOW
23. Ballantyne - something smoked
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/15)

Top night, great food, some lovely beers, and a good yarn.

Many thanks to Ben and family for hosting, and the soothing sounds of a mob of cockatoos to wake up to.


----------



## bulkalebrews (6/12/15)

Awesome meeting you all! It was a great night. 
My beer needs to stay out of the fridge for at least 2 weeks as it was only bottled on case swap day. 
Thanks for having me Ben.


----------



## wombil (6/12/15)

Looks like I missed a great gathering,So sad.
Landline today featured the Felton Food Festival held in April just down the road from benkens.
Very appropreiate.


----------



## antiphile (6/12/15)

What an absolute blast of a day/night/morning, and I feel honoured and privileged to be permitted to attend (even if I was the token cockroach).

The day kicked off about 1:30 pm with introductions and aperitifs at a welcoming function. Baron Glen and Baroness Belinda were absolutely charming hosts and ensured no-one went hungry or felt ill at ease and any stage during the 24 hour visit. There were some light hijinks during the afternoon, lots of thoughtful conversation and, dare I say, many moments of jocularity, followed by a wonderful afternoon tea.

Meanwhile, without our knowledge, many of the below stairs staff silently completed and delivered the results of the swap, in a lot of cases including placement within our automobiles, carefully supervised by Dr Parks.Following tea, we were all regaled with amusing anecdotes accompanied by various styles of craft beer while the head of inhouse catering, Antoine, prepared the most succulent spit-roast lamb ever experienced,while kitchen staff made the most glorious tasting and beautifully presented vegetable accompaniments.

I was aghast that I had not sufficiently studied the invitation as I hadn't realised the evening repast was semi formal.Whilst many others washed and dressed for dinner, it was the best I could do to make myself presentable for dinner. Angus and Dorothy made the perfect couple with the perfect combination of old world charm and modern fashion and proved themselves to be enviable hosts. However, the embarassment of myself (and the one or two others who also failed to bring appropriate dinner attire) was quickly left behind as we were sated and entertained by the hosts.

Then followed an amusing eveng of dancing and drinks, with Liam organising marvellous music to entertain the throng. Later in the evening, the shy Antoine was fortunately convinced to display his hidden talents with a memorable guitar solo whilst the attendees listened over port and peat scotch. Alas, the second striking of the clock encouraged all to retire to their sleeping quarters for the evening.

I was a little surprised these country ladies and gentlemen stuck to their disciplined life with a 6 o'clock rising following a late night, but soon all the vivacious company was abuzz at the thought of a barbequeued breakfast (I mean really, who'd have thought such a breakfast preparation possible?), and a very lively start to day ensued. Over the course of several hours, most had been ensconced in their horseless carriages and winding their way back to their own estates and abodes.

Whilst everyone deserves special mention for creating the social highlight of the season, like a previous correspondent, it would be the height of rudeness not to specifically thank the Baron and Baroness, and, of course, Lord and Lady Ben for their outstanding hospitality.

PS. I heard the phrase several times over the last day, but I can't seem to find a suitable meaning. Would some kind soul please explain "What happens in Felton, stays in Felton". It would be rather gauche if I committed a social faux pas.


----------



## luggy (6/12/15)

Big thanks to Ben and his folks for hosting, its a great spot you've got there. Thanks also to anthony for cooking a great feed, and the beers also that mulberry saison was sensational. Thanks also to parks for sorting out the swap beers, and to everyone else for coming along and sharing their beers, cheers guys


----------



## Parks (6/12/15)

Another classic swap. Well done everyone and super thanks to the Kendells for their hospitality.

Special highlights:

Mulberry saison;
Angus forgot his balls;
NickB spraying his beer everywhere;
Earle's bottle surf;
Angus' superb Dubbel;
Best lamb spit and potato bake;
Sir Barrington playing a perfect rookie swap game in bed by 7pm;
Angus brought some other balls;
Aydos and the tap handle;

Bravo!


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/12/15)

Swapping
1. Benken25 - grub ale
2. Fattox - Changed to Gose. Lagering fridge shit the bed
3. Liam_Snorkel - black brett saison (give it a week or so to fully carb up)
4. Earle - cascade amber ale - ready to drink
5.
6. Lukiferj - A Gose in the Northern Sky
7. luggy: hoppy saison, vic secret &amp;amp; citra and dry hopped with Amarillo. Bottled on 3/12/15, give it a few weeks
8. kegs- galaxy/maris otter smash pale ale (bottle conditioned) will be ready to drink
9. Fitzlp: Bright Ale (Amarillo dry hopped) Bottled 07/11/2015. Chill and drink
10. antiphile - Extra Pale ESB (Labelled #10; Botlled 12 Oct 15; ABV 5.3% OK to drink now)
11. Angus - weisse guy eh!! Drink now. 
12.
13. Nick B - APAish thing. Drink whenever. 
14.
15. Ciderman - Best Bitter 4.4% 29ibu. Ready to drink.
16. Parks - Belgian Pale Ale
17.
18. Dan Barrington - Black Cherry Saison (bottled 05/12/16, best after 05/02/16. Labelled with my first name and case swap number 18 )
19. antiphile - Jonah Lomu American style IPA (Labelled #19; Bottled 6 Nov 15; ABV 7.4%-ish. OK to drink now)
20. BPH87 - Hefeweizen - Ready on the 16/12/2015
21. Seehuusen - Pineapple Torpedo - Pale Ale w. Wood Roasted Pineapple in secondary. Bottled 3/12/15, give it 3 weeks.
22. Aydos - Galaxy Pale Ale READY TO DRINK NOW
23. Ballantyne - Manuka rauchbier - give it 3-4 weeks to carb 
24. madpierre06 - Longus Dongus Gladfields Cream Ale


----------



## lukiferj (6/12/15)

Whoops. Wrong thread. Reposted in the right one.


----------



## benken25 (6/12/15)

Was a great turnout i dont think anyone went thirsty or hungry. Dad Reckons we were all well behaved and would do it Again


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/15)

^ huh. All well behaved?


----------



## benken25 (7/12/15)

angus_grant said:


> ^ huh. All well behaved?


I know i though the same thing hahaha


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)




----------



## angus_grant (7/12/15)

I blame the drinking kilt.

I regret nothing!


----------



## angus_grant (7/12/15)

Actually I regret being in a tearing rush to get to the swap and forgetting the meatballs.
:unsure:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)

so do I


----------



## Parks (7/12/15)




----------



## earle (7/12/15)

Ha ha, awesome. And I don't think we knocked over any bottles. (Unlike those Victorian guys h34r: )


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

Come on. Let's not make fun of the deficits of our southern cousins. I've seen TV shows that suggests some of them can run and kick a football, and even a select few can jump and catch it occasionally. Yet not one of them have learnt the delicate skill of body coordination that allows them to dive for a try line. Maybe if instead of allowing the smart ones to flee north unopposed, and we send a few back, they will educate the others of the skill of playing a proper game.

(Antiphile now needs another new identity).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)

Hey Phil what was the pale ale you were dishing out in bottles?


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

Woohoo. I knew I had it here somewhere. Liam, this recipe is right except for the dry hop. I actually split this one into 2 FVs after chilling. One got 20g mosaic dry hop, and the other, which was the one you were talking about, got 20g Ella for 4 days.

Hmm, the stats aren't there for some reason, but it ended at ABV 6% before priming, and I'm guessing 6.3% after bottle carbing.

Recipe: Fukushima Fork Up
Brewer: antiphile
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.75 l
Post Boil Volume: 55.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 45.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
55.00 l Charlestown to Pale Ale Water 1 - 
5.00 kg Pale Ale Malt (Muntons) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 45.9 % 
4.50 kg Pilsner (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 41.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (BB) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 9.2 % 
0.20 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5 1.8 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 6 1.8 % 
20.00 g Apollo [18.30 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 7 21.2 IBUs 
25.00 g Rakau (Alpharoma) [10.50 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 8 6.4 IBUs 
9.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.15 Items Copper Chiller Coil (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 10 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
30.00 g Rakau (Alpharoma) [10.50 %] - Boil 5.0 m Hop 12 3.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 13 3.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Apollo [17.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 Hop 14 2.1 IBUs 
2.0 pkg California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) [3 Yeast 15 - 
40.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In + Sacc 63 Add 21.50 l of water at 70.9 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Add 5.50 l of water at 97.0 C 69.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out @77 Add 11.50 l of water at 98.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 34.66 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
17/10/15:
Pre-milling malt conditioning (200 ms water in 11 kg grain, mixed for 5 mins, allow to sit for further 5 mins). Reduce gap to 0.8 mm. Night batch into FV at 2:00 am 18/10/15. Total of 50 litres. Pitched yeast.

18/10/15 12 noon: Good krausen noted. Oxygenated 1 litre/min for 90 secs.

24/10/15 Dry Hopping: 20g mosaic. Remove dry hops after 4 days.

29/10/15: Cold crash @0C. Bulk prime with 380g dextrose.

Edit added 1:45 pm. But slowly I'm finally coming to the realisation there is a *lot* of value in increasing the very late and dry hopping quantities for APAs and IPAs. Though not quite as much as our weekend heady topper kegging friend! :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)

I just drank one, very nice.

The heady topper was Fattox (Matt)


----------



## time01 (7/12/15)

I wouldn't mind attending one of these in the future, do you rotate venues?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/15)

yep, keep an eye out for a thread for the Xmas in July swap. Some brave foolish soul will put up their hand to host.


----------



## Yob (7/12/15)

Parks said:


> 2015-12-05 16.32.52.jpg


Ok you win bottle plonking... I mean planking


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

Phew. I suspect Yob didn't see post #304, so I might have got away with that one.


----------



## Yob (7/12/15)

No, it's under group discussion


----------



## Parks (7/12/15)

Also started off with Antiphile's bonus bottle.

Very nice, sessionably scary for 6%. Definitely increase those late additions but as-is is pretty great.


----------



## lukiferj (7/12/15)

Top ******* arvo/night/morning everyone. Not sure why I'm the one that ends up copping an eyeful of man bits every swap but I sure hope it never changes.


----------



## fattox (22/12/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just drank one, very nice.
> 
> The heady topper was Fattox (Matt)


Just posted the recipe in the tasting thread cunce


----------

